

Users Trash Wal-Mart On Its Facebook Site (advertising on social sites gets harder) - nickb
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9032718&intsrc=news_ts_head

======
nostrademons
For another example, see <http://community.livejournal.com/lj_biz/profile>.
All the Pepsi virtual gifts are a protest against sponsored virtual gifts by
paid users, who were promised that paid/permanent accounts would never have
advertising on them.

